# Food Safety News - 09/22/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 22, 2021)

*Here’s how to report your USA food problem directly to USDA or FDA*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 22, 2021 12:05 am
food safety education month Anytime you think you are seriously ill, seek medical attention. And if you think food caused your illness, make sure it gets reported. Most foodborne illnesses are “reportable,” which means your doctor lets the local health department know about them. That’s how you might become a “confirmed case” in a multistate... Continue Reading


*Outbreak linked to shrimp ends; consumers urged to check freezers*
By News Desk on Sep 22, 2021 12:04 am
Officials say a Salmonella Weltevreden outbreak linked to imported, cooked, frozen shrimp is over, but they are concerned some consumers may have the shrimp on hand. As of Sept. 21 the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention declared the outbreak over. At least nine people in four states were sickened. The last illness onset date... Continue Reading


*Finland sees decline during ESBL monitoring*
By News Desk on Sep 22, 2021 12:03 am
Food chain monitoring in Finland has found a low level of an indicator of antimicrobial resistance (AMR) in meat and animals, according to recent review of data. Extended-spectrum beta-lactamases (ESBL) and AmpC-producing E. coli bacteria were reported for broilers, chicken meat, and beef in 2020. Incidence of ESBL and AmpC-producing bacteria has been lower in... Continue Reading


*FDA announces new ‘Office of Digital Transformation’*
By News Desk on Sep 22, 2021 12:02 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has announced the reorganization of the agency’s information technology, data management and cybersecurity functions into the new Office of Digital Transformation (ODT). According to acting FDA Commissioner Janet Woodcock, M.D., “Good data management, built into all of our work, ultimately helps us meet and advance the FDA’s mission to... Continue Reading


*African Swine Fever spreads to Haiti*
By News Desk on Sep 22, 2021 12:01 am
The Chief Veterinary Officer in Haiti on Sept. 20 reported a positive case of African swine fever (ASF) to the World Organisation for Animal Health. The sample was collected from a pig in a province bordering the Dominican Republic and was tested by USDA’s National Veterinary Services Laboratories through a cooperative testing program. Haiti and... Continue Reading


*Green Field Farms Dairy recalls chocolate milk in nine states over lab results*
By News Desk on Sep 21, 2021 03:02 pm
Green Field Farms Dairy of Fredericksburg, OH, has announced a recall of 1,242 units of its whole chocolate milk product because a laboratory analysis indicated the product was not effectively pasteurized. Pasteurization kills harmful bacteria, parasites and viruses. The affected milk was distributed in Ohio, Indiana, Kentucky, Maryland, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Delaware... Continue Reading


----------

